# Food Safety News Wed 3/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 11, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 3/11/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Hydroponic growers defend their use of Organic label from outside the courtroom*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 11, 2020 12:05 am A federal civil action brought by soil-using organic growers does not name any of the hydroponic growers they want to prevent from using USDA’s organic label. But that does not mean hydroponic growers are going to remain silent as the litigation proceeds against Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue and other USDA officials. The lawsuit was...  Continue Reading

* Farm-to-fork plan gets almost 100 comments; irradiation also reviewed*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 11, 2020 12:03 am More than 90 comments have been received on the European Commission’s sustainable food plan. The strategy details the regulatory and non-regulatory measures needed to create more efficient, climate-smart systems that provide healthy food, while providing a living for EU farmers and fishermen. The roadmap covers all steps in the food supply chain from production to...  Continue Reading

* Canned foods, frog legs and cantaloupes among import alert changes*
By News Desk on Mar 11, 2020 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Desc Text...  Continue Reading

* New Zealand targets 20 percent decline in foodborne Campylobacter by 2025*
By News Desk on Mar 11, 2020 12:00 am New Zealand has set a goal to reduce foodborne Campylobacter infections by 20 percent by 2025. The goal to cut foodborne campylobacteriosis was informed by a study commissioned by New Zealand Food Safety that found more than 80 percent of cases are likely due to consumption of poultry, and this proportion is even greater in...  Continue Reading

* Fatalities reported in Listeria outbreak traced to imported mushrooms*
By Coral Beach on Mar 10, 2020 05:56 pm Four people are dead and at least 36 people across 17 states have been sickened in a three-year Listeria outbreak linked to mushrooms imported from Korea. The virulent strain has hospitalized at least 30 of the patients. In the outbreak announcement today, the FDA reported that Sun Hong Foods Inc. has recalled all enoki mushrooms...  Continue Reading


----------

